# Petsmart dragon thread!!!!



## YoshesMom

Ok since were ALL getting dragons from petsmart this week I thought it would be fun to start a thread for just them. Post pictures of your finds,there names,tank pics and why you picked the one because I KNOW it was hard to choose!...thats why I got two!

I'll start I went into petsmart after hearing a few people talk about there petsmart had them in. I went in KNOWING that my petsmart wouldnt have them and fully prepared for a let down...well Lo and behold! DRAGONS! they told me (knowning me only as betta lady) that they had gotten them yesterday there were only about ten to choose from most were very VERY active being so fresh and new but I narrowed it down to two...I didnt get paid until the next day so I text me mom and asked if i could please borrow the money for one so now i had a big problem cause they were both STUNNING I stood for about 5 minutes going between the to ( to the great distress of my puppies who know they must behave in the fish area ) I took photos of both and sent them to my mom for help picking a "mustard gas" looking male with green body and yellow fins or a purplie body one with blueish fins...waiting and waiting for my mom to text back her choice and stressing over my choice BLING my phone goes off and I look down at my message....GET BOTH! WOOHOO I love my mom..so i'll shut up now and post my pics lol!


----------



## Pitluvs

I LOVE the second one! The first one looks like our Red/Blue Drangon HM we're getting hehe Congrats!


----------



## YoshesMom

im not sure if either of mine are HM ive been to busy "playing" with them to check!


----------



## doggyhog

I really need to stay out of petsmart now too. Usually it's a safe zone because they don't usually have very impressive fish, but darn it!!  

They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TharBePirates

Nice dragons! I nearly got one like the blue and red myself.

This is Tesla-



















His eye isn't scaled over in the first pick. It's just a cell phone camera and he was moving quite fast, charging after his reflection.:roll:

I ended up with him because he wasn't as aggressive in his cup as the others, but still was alert and curious. Also he's got a full mask, white body and that yellow mustard gas wash on his finnage.


----------



## YoshesMom

naww you totally need to go to petsmart!


----------



## Tisia

my new guy, no name yet, he has a bit of iridescence over one eye. didn't even realize he had blue in his fins since it kind of blended into the blue water, but I think it works for him ^_^ lol


----------



## YoshesMom

ooooo he does have blue!! very unique mmmm how about Tinge or Dust for the tinge or dusting of blue


----------



## Tisia

he kind of makes me think of some kind of tropical fruit candy or drink so I was thinking of maybe something along those lines. Dust is cute too. I don't officially name mine for the first week or so anyways, so guess I have a little while to figure it out, lol


----------



## YoshesMom

laffy taffy lol how about julius like the smoothie drink or cotton candy


----------



## metalbetta

Well, he's not a dragon, but he's an HMPK salamander. Not sure what to call him yet, but I'll have pics up soon. 

...I just went to petsmart for bags. BAGS! lol


----------



## YoshesMom

haha suuuuure i knew you were gonna be sucked in lol! bags my foot


----------



## TharBePirates

metalbetta said:


> Well, he's not a dragon, but he's an HMPK salamander. Not sure what to call him yet, but I'll have pics up soon.
> 
> ...I just went to petsmart for bags. BAGS! lol


I went in for an airstone and some tubing. $3, that's all I needed to buy. :roll:

I did notice some of the 'dragons' weren't dragons lol. I saw a really pretty smokey marble however he def wasn't a dragon.


----------



## YoshesMom

muhahahaha! dragons ftw


----------



## 1fish2fish

They didn't have any dragons at mine but I picked up this little guy to replace Tallahassee today.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG they're beautiful!! I can't wait to get one!!


----------



## YoshesMom

awwww hes so tiny and cute!!


----------



## Tisia

dramaqueen said:


> OMG they're beautiful!! I can't wait to get one!!


lol, weren't you saying you weren't going to get anymore a little while ago? not that I blame you for not being able to resist, obviously I couldn't, lol


----------



## newf

All of your fish are very pretty. Our Petsmart didn't have any dragons.


----------



## metalbetta

Finally off of work, so here's my new HMPK salamander boy. It was difficult since I swore off of male bettas... But I'll need one to fill the void when Kirk takes Rikku.
He looks like he has an inflamed gill... Anyone know how to treat that? Clean water? Epsom/AQ salt? He can flare just fine though apparently! lol
Positives... His ventrals look like claws, and he has PINK lip stick!
Pictures!









Yes, I need to re-paint my nails. Just look at his tail. Not my nails. lol


















Name ideas are appreciated too!

1fish2fish... That marble is gorgeous!


----------



## TharBePirates

I really like his coloring metal :-D

I managed to take some better pics of Tesla.

He's in a temporary tank BTW. I am staying at my Bro's and he recently lost Ariel (it's a long story for another time, but she was stolen) and his tank, while uncleaned, has still been up and running, so Little T is staying it it for the night.


----------



## MaggieLynn

WHY?!?!? why did you have to post this lol. Now I wish I had the money and space for another betta. I have 7 and I think my mom would shoot me if I came home with another seeing as I just bought a new tank with a heater for it and then a heater for a different tank I already had and long story short I spent $100+ in the past week on fish and supplies >.<


----------



## n3wport

MY boyfriend bought me him today! He is soooo cute <3

Of corse he has fin rot tho... let the rant threads in betta care begin.. hahaha


----------



## elijahfeathers

This is Zariel. He's a little ill today, hoping he'll pull through. 8C


----------



## YoshesMom

oh my lord that copper is WOW n3wport!!


----------



## elijahfeathers

Yeah he is, sin't he?  When I next stop in petco I'm gonna take a peek at the dragons again. I was hoping to see a copper. lol.

Hopeful by then Good Sir will be cleared up from.. everything that seems to crop up on him and vanish 2 days later. >> Then I can divide the 5 gallon and yea. C8 (Seriously though, he had something that looked like fungus on his head.... two days later it was done. Had something that looked like ich this week-- I swore it was. And two of them were on his EYES. Now it's just... gone.)


----------



## MaggieLynn

Now im going to petsmart tomorrow lol


----------



## YoshesMom

maggie my middle name is lynn to  you better go early so we wont have to wait


----------



## n3wport

YoshesMom said:


> oh my lord that copper is WOW n3wport!!


Thanks! I posted a thread with him and my other fishies


----------



## elijahfeathers

lol I have a spare 1 gallon too. >> With a light. It's supposed to be an emergency QT. *eyes it* :x

It seems like every time I get a big enough tank I mean to use for storage I just wind up making it into a home. >>


----------



## YoshesMom

* whispers in elijahs ear while sleeping *...buy one


----------



## metalbetta

I'm using one of my sterile QT's to keep my new boy in... I've got to treat him for an inflamed gill anyway, so it works out.


----------



## elijahfeathers

lol I prolly will. I'm gonna make myself wait the two weeks for Zariel to finish his QT though. Don't wanna deal with issues and limited space. lol


----------



## doggyhog

Gosh, they are all so pretty!!! 

Oh crap.... I just remembered that I have a gift card to petsmart.. ahhhhahgggg


----------



## YoshesMom

go get one doggy


----------



## betabettafish

wow these are certainly beautiful fish.. Im actaully quite surprised that petsmart has fish that look so nice :0


----------



## YoshesMom

*Yangs replacement*

So I went to petsmart to replace Yang who I lost this morning and waaaay in the back...Yang number 2 he dosent have the same deep blue as his name sake or as much noticable dragoning but i still think hes pretty


----------



## omgitslph

This thread is really making me want one.


----------



## YoshesMom

go get one!


----------



## omgitslph

I already have 4 bettas with their special needs (all of them are rescues). Once they get better I could probably get another one. There was a pretty white and yellow one there when i last went.


----------



## anbu

So I've been reading thread member on here talking bout how they got their beautiful HMPK at petsmart. So as you know I had to check it out  came home with this one. I changes his water and put some IAL for him he is very active for the past two days now.

*Kenshin*


----------



## diablo13

Gosh, my mom lost her fish yesterday morning, and I was going to get her a nice triple butterfly from a LFS, but now I want a dragon! To bad she hates their colors.... And I only like black, blue, and green ones...


----------



## MaggieLynn

Here is my little boy i just got today


----------



## laughing

I definitely have the room... But not really the time right now.

BUT, fall semester starts up soon, and I am completing 3 classes over summer, so I think I'ma have to reward myself C: 

I have 3 bettas waiting to be shipped in, too... >.<


----------



## YoshesMom

oh maggie hes pretty


----------



## laughing

I HATE YOU ALL! D:<

I have been having a super rough day, and just full of misery. So now I am trying to fight the urge to come home with a fish tomorrow.. (well, today, but later once it is actually DAY). They just cheer me up, and keep me distracted putting their tanks together. Plus, extra excuse to go to an aquarium plant store faaar faaar away...

If I am able to fully talk myself out of THAT, then I am definitely going to get something new for my tanks now. 

You're all bad influences! SHAME! tsk tsk...


----------



## Waterbottle2

ugh i went to two petsmarts and wanted one S O bad


----------



## YoshesMom

Laughing......When it comes to this i loooooooooooove being a bad influence


----------



## laughing

Ahhh D: I am trying to get $50 right now... I have so many loose end fish stuff that I definitely no longer need and was too lazy to sell for a long time! LOL

So either 

A) New Hawkeye 5 gallon split in half so I still have room for my incoming HM from Chard.

B) Clean up & decorate/divide the 10 gallon I just received.

Hmm... 

I think I am leaning towards splitting the 10 gallon because then I will have either 2 fish with 5 gallons each, or 3 fish with 3 gallons, and either way that's pretty good. PLUS, the 10 gallon even has a stand so I have a place to put it... I'd just need to buy dividers, some AQ silicone, and decorations for it. I will have to browse Craigslist for silicone because I honestly don't need 3 oz of it for $6. 

Yaaaay, new fishy! <3


----------



## 1fish2fish

You don't need AQ silicone. Just go to home depot and get 100% silicone. Just carefully read the label to make sure there's no anti-mold/mildew agents in it. The "aquarium grade" silicone is just regular silicone that is ridiculously marked up. You can get a small tube of 100% silicone from the home depot for really cheap.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

My BFF (Whom I've converted! She is amongst our ranks!) Is hoping to get a betta soon and you guys are all making her want to kidnap your fishies.

Keep an eye on them guys! She loves HM's and HMPK's! Especially dragons now. (She kept poking me.)


----------



## laughing

PetCo had a gorgeous Delta male that had red fins and a Smokey body and was like a copper... he looks almost HM though o_0 If he is there for awhile I might have to snatch him up! 

I still need to look at PetSmart, though, which will happen! I really want a HMPK...


----------



## laughing

I have decided on a 5 gallon project. I want the hawkeye aquarium because it has fluorescent lighting and it will grow plants better. I will then decorate and plant it and put my newest addition in there. :3 Because then when I move up to my 20 gal long project, I can use it still on my other bettas.


----------



## Johnificent

you guys are all making me jealous! XP hahaha, i should of went to petsmart yesterday to get my new betta, but I picked one up from petco, and I do not regret getting him XD


----------



## Waterbottle2

wow gguys, i went to petsmart and saw em maybe a week ago tops, wanted one bad but coontrolled myself, thanks to this thread ill be getting another one
THANKS A LOT!  i blame you all for my addiction


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Got this guy on Friday. Loves zooming around the 29 gallon. Names anyone?


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I vote naming him Kaito or Spirit.


----------



## hodgepodgen

Been waiting for these forever. Finally found a few =D


----------



## YoshesMom

wow those are awesome


----------



## laughing

I like the name Kaito!

Ahh, I need to go! See if I have anything worthy


----------



## Larsa

Ooooooo you saw my dragon, Japan earlier. heeeyyy 0.o Yen and Japan= distant brothers!? Mine looks related to yours X'D Yaaaaay everyone else is getting the petsmart bettas  My dragon is 3 months old, an inch long XD baby boy :3


----------



## Neil D

Jealous. 

Hey rachael, your second betta doesn't look like a HM, maybe a round tail?


----------



## YoshesMom

maybe that would be epic! Larsa we can just say there brothers..who knows right they actually could be wierder things have happened


----------



## Rhapsodie

The epic tale of to two separated betta brothers.. Two fish, one story! XDD
Here's mine! I got him Monday.








Dragons of the world, UNITE!


----------



## FireKidomaru

Omg!!!! I totally want a dragon!!!!!!! I'm going dragon hunting now....


----------



## YoshesMom

rhapsodie i dub thee author of our betta story Two loney brothers Japan and Yang seperated at birth find each other through there adoptive mothers and a chance meeting on a website...take it away lol..oh ya btw I got a new dragon today hes black body with blue scales and yellow fins pics later hehe just drool at the image for now


----------



## Rhapsodie

I shall type away dutifully! (seriously, I might write some humorous little thing)
Man that sounds pretty. MUST. SEE. SOON.


----------



## YoshesMom

that is your new member initiation lol and he is pretty just need to get him out of the blue water of doom


----------



## YoshesMom

here he is my new as of yet to be named Dragon!! I need an epic name the other dragons are Yin and Yang


----------



## Rhapsodie

So... pretty... *grabby hands~*
You should just name him Tangerine. Kidding, kidding!
You could name him Orion after the constellation. He was supposedly a fierce warrior, which would be pretty intense. B)


----------



## itbites

Love the dragon's!! Some real stunners amongst this thread


----------



## YoshesMom

Ok so name choices for the new dragon
Orion- ( love it rhapsodie)
Mushu- Dragon from Mulan
Falcor- Luck Dragon from neverending story
Kano- Guy from Mortal Kombat ( I love that movie/game )


----------



## YoshesMom

no new dragons to report? come on guys go fish shopping!


----------



## FireKidomaru

I want one so bad....but my mom won't even let me look until one of my 10 dies.....


----------



## fleetfish

Aw heck ... might as well post a few pics of my HM dragon boy Xochipilli! He's not from Petsmart but he is a dragon. 

















\


----------



## YoshesMom

holy crap i thought he had horrible fin rot and then i noticed it was water spots on the glass..nearly had a heart attack


----------



## fleetfish

Yeah ... need to wash them off sometime


----------



## Shimizoki

is a dragonscale the same as a dragon? There is one here in my local pet supermarket... but its not metallic or anything, just pink.


----------



## YoshesMom

supposedly they are the same but I also have a pink "dragon" betta that i paid 18 dollars for before I knew any better hes lovely but not a dragon


----------



## Shimizoki

Yoshesmom, Thanks for the info... I'll take another peak next time I am in there for comparison.


----------



## limeslide

Gah I'm sorry Texas! I just had to get another betta.... xD


----------



## Neil D

He is amazing! You got him from Petsmart??!?!!!? Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limeslide

Yup, from Petsmart.


Are these guys Betta splendens x imbellis, though? I don't think B. splendens has metallic type coloration and there has been alot of speculation that the metallics/dragon scale fish are actually hybrids with either imbellis, mahachai, or smaragdina.


----------



## FuulieQ

I don't know, I always assumed that they were all B. Splendens. As far as I know, my guy's Splendens...

Oh, and here he is. Not the best dragon but definitely adorable and from PetSmart.


----------



## YoshesMom

Wow Lime that guy looks like my guy I guess green and red is a common dragon color what is his name? Heres my guy Yang...wow didnt realize how ugly that picture makes him until i posted it ..eww


----------



## laughing

Might make it out today, and even if I don't buy, I'll probably take pics to report what I have..


----------



## limeslide

@Fuulie: Is he blue or purple? LOL He looks very pretty. Here is the thing I am talking about:

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcoppergenetics.htm

@YoshesMom: Wow! He looks very pretty, maybe they are siblings? :3 Mine's name is Takoda.


----------



## FuulieQ

limeslide said:


> @Fuulie: Is he blue or purple? LOL He looks very pretty. Here is the thing I am talking about:
> 
> http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcoppergenetics.htm
> 
> @YoshesMom: Wow! He looks very pretty, maybe they are siblings? :3 Mine's name is Takoda.


Actually, he's red. But his iridescence makes him look kind of purple-blue in most light.  Cool link, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Fish on Fire

My new Bi-color blue-green/red dragon.


----------



## Neil D

He's so cool!^want


----------



## limeslide

Very nice!


----------



## YoshesMom

sweet very nice Dragon


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

This is kind of an old picture, and he is from Petco, not Petsmart, but my Thaddeus is a dragon.... i... uh... i believe anyway. lol!


----------



## YoshesMom

mmm can you get a side picture?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

YoshesMom said:


> mmm can you get a side picture?


Me? get a side picture of Thaddeus? Sure. Here you go.  










Also, i just got home from petsmart.... Here is a copy&paste from my deviantart page...

Unfortunately i lost Pickle yesterday. He somehow managed to get himself lodged in a decoration in the tank and drowned... I will miss you Pickle baby...

So i went to Petsmart today, planning on getting shrimp and some neons to make a community tank in the ten gallon for Twitch, and happened to see some 'Dragon Scale Bettas' for sale right up at the front... Well i wasnt wanting to get another betta, but i always check to point out ill ones, and saw this guy, completely blind in one eye, and mostly blind in the other!! As you can imagine i couldnt leave him behind, so i took him up to the counter and pointed out that he was blind, and was there any way they could give me a discount... Well after some talking i they suggested that i just adopt him! For FREE! I was so happy. XD 

I am thinking of calling him Blackbeard... like the pirate... but i am not sure. Anyone else out there have any pirate-y names, or something else that would fit?



















And inspecting a bloodworm with his 'good' eye...


----------



## copperarabian

awww you blind guy is so cute  and I'm still being tempted and I know I don't have the room, soooooo I'm going to buy a African Butterfly fish instead to feed my little fish addiction lol I'm going to go buy it later today from somewhere that doesn't carry bettas who will tempt me lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Lol! Well thanks. XD And bettas are good for the soul, buy as many as you can hold!! XDD


----------



## rubyfire

I am thinking of calling him Blackbeard... like the pirate... but i am not sure. Anyone else out there have any pirate-y names said:


> http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee368/Megan_Buchanan_Gizmo/DSCN2781.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inspecting a bloodworm with his 'good' eye...


oooooh Name him Ragetti from Pirates of the Caribbean! 
--->


----------



## Shimizoki

Hmm, I am noticing that a lot of the dragons seem to be blind. Is this a coincidence or an unforunate happening due to the dragon lineage


----------



## YoshesMom

Awwwww your little blind dragon is so sad looking his little face is all pouty  but hrs cute
It seems to be pretty common for dragons to be blind and I believe it is because the coloring that creates the dragoning effect sometimes spreads into there eyes


----------



## laughing

No PetSmart for me yet, things keep getting in the way :/ 

It seems like they're carrying a lot of the same colors from what you're all posting.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

What ever caused it, i love him just the same. lol! He is really coloring up, and i will try to get some shots of his other side.


----------



## YoshesMom

Orion! I love how he seems to have a little flowery like tail


----------



## FireKidomaru

I finally convinced my mom to let me get dragon!! Pictures to come once he gets home...I had the petsmart hold him so I could look at other petsmarts and when I didn't find one better then him I called my dad and my boy will be home when my dad gets home with him  I'm so excited


----------



## YoshesMom

Ooooo ya what colors? Is it pk or what?? Give me something!!


----------



## FireKidomaru

He's a hmpk  I love him....no name yet...here is his picture


----------



## YoshesMom

link isnt working


----------



## FireKidomaru

Ugh hold on....pooooooo


----------



## dramaqueen

Dragons have a tendency to be blind?


----------



## Tisia

I think it's the high level of iridescence on their scales tends to spread over their eyes. my dragon boy has about half of one of his eyes covered and it definitely causes him some issues


----------



## YoshesMom

ya what she said


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a cellophanr that I think is blind but he sometimes will chase food if it starts to sink. Maybe he can see movement, I don't know.


----------



## FireKidomaru

ok...sorry for the wait...here he is..he still doesnt have name...


----------



## dramaqueen

Can't see the pic.


----------



## FireKidomaru

O no! Well I started a thread about him so check him out there


----------



## copperarabian

I finally found a guy I can't live without, If he's still there tomorrow I'm going to buy him XD he's a light gun metal grey with yellow fins, and I think they where tipped with blue. I really hope he's still there


----------



## Neil D

Pics!!


----------



## Jerni

What is a dragon tail? I bought one yesterday. Check here to see pics and read about my betta debate http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75291


----------



## PitGurl

You mean dragon scale? Dragons are a name for a certin type of scales that some bettas have. They have a thick metallic layer that gives them the look of a dragon, hence the name. The "dragons" at petsmart are short finned bettas better known as Plakats. Dragons can appear in any tail type but you most offten see it in Plakats and Halfmoons.


Green Dragon Plakat....


----------



## Luimeril

dramaqueen said:


> I have a cellophanr that I think is blind but he sometimes will chase food if it starts to sink. Maybe he can see movement, I don't know.


sounds like Theo. :d he can't really see, but he can see movement. he doesn't notice me in front of his tank, but he can see pellets as they sink. x:


----------



## Jerni

Yes dragon scale. Ok that clears up my confusion, I know what a plakat is but I had never heard of them referred to as dragon scale. I've been out the betta loop for a minute. I actually went to petsmart to find tankmates for a discus tank I'm setting up but I always find one...two or three bettas I fall in love with when I go there


----------



## copperarabian

Neil D said:


> Pics!!


I kinda got lost on my way to Petsmart lol, later in the day I went by petco(They had the most amazing HM's there, one guy had absolutely perfect shaped fins, I was amazed) and came home with a crowntail, I actually don't like crowntails but this guy was really cute.


----------



## dramaqueen

Luimeril said:


> sounds like Theo. :d he can't really see, but he can see movement. he doesn't notice me in front of his tank, but he can see pellets as they sink. x:


 
Someone told me not too long ago that you had a blind betta. I can stick my fingers in his tank and he'll swim right by. Most bettas would either hide or lunge for the fingers and try to bite.He swims right by his food. These 2 things give me reason to think he's blind or partially blind.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

WoW! What a beautiful find! When My Hershey died, I searched for days to find a beautiful new betta! I went to at least 6 petsmarts before I found Stefon. I agree that they typically don't have the best selection. That's why when I go in search for a new betta, I make an employee bring me a cart so I can look over each and every betta they have to find the most unique one!


----------



## dramaqueen

I go through every one, too to find the best one. lol


----------



## laughing

I found a gorgeous HM on Saturday, but it's basically Tuesday now, and he hasn't stuck with me. I will instead look for a different one.

I've planned to keep my 10 gallon community, and get rid of all the fish (it's so overstocked...) except the 3 black neons, and buy 2 more blacks, then get another betta. So therefore I am considering more HMPK because if fin nipping does occur, I'd rather it be on a plakat than a HM.. I do have a back up tank just in case, but my research says they should work out fine, especially with my set up. 

Tomorrow I shall look!!


----------



## Larsa

hey fleetfish wheeeerrreee did you get that golden dragon baby!? o. 0 Hes super gorgeous... I want ones too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Now that Morgan is gone I'll be looking for a dragon. It's so darn hot out that I probably won't be able to walk to Petsmart for a few days.


----------



## copperarabian

This guy is from Petco, not Petsmart, but he's still a dragon Plakat  


he had been there for a month and no one was buying him because his dragon scaling is scaling is thicker and his colors aren't really bright lol when I brought him home my sister looked at him and told me he was ugly D: although a month ago when I first saw him I also barely looked at him, but he grew on me and I couldn't believe no one was buying him O.O









I'm going to that petsmart I got lost trying to find tomorrow and if the guy I want is still there I'm buying him. He's in the little display tank so someone would have to actually talk to a employee if they wanted him XD I have my fingers crossed lol


----------



## dramaqueen

He's pretty!


----------



## YoshesMom

He is pretty!


----------



## fleetfish

Larsa said:


> hey fleetfish wheeeerrreee did you get that golden dragon baby!? o. 0 Hes super gorgeous... I want ones too!


 
He's from Big Al's, and yeah ... he really is one gorgeous boy! Although he's discovered that his tail is delicious *sigh* ... though it's not too bad. I still love him <3


----------



## YoshesMom

*Bump*

bump and 2 new dragons..So I had to drive almost 6 hours round trip to pick up my nephew from camp but the good news is there were about 6 petsmarts between here and there but with all these petsmarts all I came home with is two new boys but here they are the Plakat is Stryker and the halfmoon Kabal


----------



## freeflow246

Petsmart is selling dragons?! Goodness, if I had room for another betta, I'd be over there in a heartbeat.


----------



## QueenBetta383

When i get back I am getting this adorable little dragon...I hope it's a female, and I'll be sure to post pictures!


----------



## beckylou

Named him Marlin :]


----------



## phikhanhs

that nice becky


----------



## freeflow246

Fleetfish, your dragon is gorgeous. :O


----------



## copperarabian

*@Beckylou*
I love your dragon so much


----------



## dramaqueen

I want a dragon! lol


----------



## beckylou

Thank you :]


----------



## Khalix

*My dragonscale*

This guy kept getting passed over and I eyed him for two weeks before finally giving in and realizing it was meant to be.


----------



## GunsABlazin

My Petsmart dragon, Molotov.


View attachment 32675


View attachment 32676


View attachment 32677


----------



## freeflow246

GunsABlazin said:


> My Petsmart dragon, Molotov.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32675
> 
> 
> View attachment 32676
> 
> 
> View attachment 32677


I love that name.


----------



## YoshesMom

oo hes pretty


----------



## newf

Wow..all these bettas are so beautiful


----------



## SmokeNLark

I saw that petsmart had these bettas before I was even on here. I fell in love with like 5 of them at the store. But I already have 7. Which is 2 more than my limit. I do have an extra gallon bowl for emergency use. And it's taking all my will power not to use it! Water changes already take an hour! I did give one to my dad, but the whole reason was so I could cut down on fish! Stop being a bad influence guys! haha


----------



## Pewmew

GunsABlazin said:


> My Petsmart dragon, Molotov.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32675
> 
> 
> View attachment 32676
> 
> 
> View attachment 32677


mg: want! very much want


----------



## YoshesMom

You know you want one!!


----------



## Shimizoki

My GF brought this over for me yesterday... been eyeing him for a few weeks.


----------



## Bettabites94

rosco


----------



## YoshesMom

Awww cute!


----------



## Bettabites94

thank you


----------



## Findlay

Just posted him in another thread... but why not give him a lil more publicity!  He's just too purdy.
I fell in love with him when I first saw him. I tried the whole self-control thing... for a whole day! I went back and got him. I couldn't stop thinking about him. He moves so majestically!
I named him Haku, after the water-dragon, from Spirited Away.
Um yea!!

(He's in his temporary 'tank')


----------



## GunsABlazin

aww hes so pearly white!


----------



## BlueEyes

Aw he's got such a cute little face!


----------



## rockin3

I got a blue and purple on of these guys last month. Didn't know they were so desirable! Anyway stupid question but do they not flare up (or as my mom calls it, puffy face)? Mine hasn't done that at all.


----------



## freeflow246

I think that some bettas just don't flare much. Mine hardly ever does, and he turns tail and runs a few seconds later. XD
It's probably wishful thinking, but my betta has a scattering of white scales across his head and body, and these are beginning to turn pearly white. He's also getting some more iridescence on his fins. Could it be that my cellophane is actually a dragon in disguise? :O


----------



## rockin3

freeflow246 said:


> I think that some bettas just don't flare much. Mine hardly ever does, and he turns tail and runs a few seconds later. XD
> It's probably wishful thinking, but my betta has a scattering of white scales across his head and body, and these are beginning to turn pearly white. He's also getting some more iridescence on his fins. Could it be that my cellophane is actually a dragon in disguise? :O


Interesting! He's my second betta and I am convinced he hates me. My original betta always swims right over to me and flares and will put on this big aquatic show. The little dragon only comes near me for food then ignores me. He also makes EPIC bubble nests when I'm gone, lol. He's in a rectangular 2.5 gallon tank and over the span of three days covered half the top surface. I have photos but I'm on my cell right now.


----------



## freeflow246

rockin3 said:


> Interesting! He's my second betta and I am convinced he hates me. My original betta always swims right over to me and flares and will put on this big aquatic show. The little dragon only comes near me for food then ignores me. He also makes EPIC bubble nests when I'm gone, lol. He's in a rectangular 2.5 gallon tank and over the span of three days covered half the top surface. I have photos but I'm on my cell right now.


Aw! Mine is still a little bit shy. He has built a few bubble nests, but they look more like he decided to stop in the middle haha. They were always really small and poorly anchored.


----------



## neonqueencobra

*Drake!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got Drake a little over 2 weeks ago, and yep, I got him from PETSMART!!!!!!! Drake is such a show off, he flares just about every chance he gets ^^

The only thing is He doesn't blow nests :\

But I love him!


----------



## Bettas143

Awww I want one so BAD I dont think they have it here in Petsmart VA.......but they do have it in Petco....How Much are they in Petsmart?

I do have a planted 10 Gallon ready for a HM(Im not sure if I want a HM) but I want a HMPK so bad!


----------



## rockin3

*Here's Bosco*


----------



## BettaShawn

These are all beautiful. I can't wait to get me 1


----------



## SaylorKennedy

My new guy, Griffin.









More pics later.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!


----------



## freeflow246

SaylorKennedy said:


> My new guy, Griffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics later.


Beautiful!
On a side note, my cat's name is Griffin.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Pollux, today's addition... Someone needs to keep me away from the pet stores for a while. XD


----------



## freeflow246

Gorgeous!


----------



## YoshesMom

ohhh hes beautiful


----------



## youlovegnats

HE was at a PETSMART!? *shock* 
Looks more like an Aquabid fish!


----------



## copperarabian

On my way home from dropping my sister off at work and going by the art store to get more watercolor I went by petsmart and fell completely in love with a halfmoon who had powder blue dragon scales and black fire fins. I didn't realize he was blue until I had finished transferring him to clean water lol He's also a rose tail, and is still pretty small.

I was tempted to buy a very young HM with fins half his size so I could see them grow in, but resisted because 1 fish is enough.


----------



## TwilightNite

WOW and I mean WOW that boy is STUNNING!!! You really picked that up from Petsmart?! Simply glamorous!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Whoa! pretty


----------



## GunsABlazin

she takes such great pictures that even if Coppers fish was a grotesque freak with two heads, it would look STUNNING!


----------



## YoshesMom

holy mother of fish....


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Look!! Pollux made me a bubble nest his first night!! 










I have since moved him into a different tank though... XD


----------



## trilobite

:nicefish: Jealous as! great finds
I've overheard rumours that theres some dragons at my LFS...cant wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## copperarabian

GunsABlazin said:


> she takes such great pictures that even if Coppers fish was a grotesque freak with two heads, it would look STUNNING!


Next time I see a really ugly betta I will try to get the best photo of it LOL I accept this challenge XD

*@Gizmothefreaky*
yay! I love when they make bubble nest


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Hee hee!! I try to get great pictures too!! 

And finding nests is my favorite part of the morning. XD


----------



## GreenTea

Is Brutus a dragon?


----------



## small fry

After viewing this thread, I think I will have to be treated for insanity!! Oh my goodness there are some amazing bettas out there! I can't believe I past up a chance to go to Petsmart today! I forgot my sister told me about new bettas last time! Ugh! Maybe next time. :roll:


----------



## copperarabian

*@Greentea,* yes he's totally a dragon, A copper red dragon to be exact


----------



## GreenTea

Copper I wish you could take some photos of my guys, they are so fast! I'm trying to get some good ones =] I love Brutus.


----------



## copperarabian

Your photo's of Brutus look good, the colors came out nice  And if I ever happen to be in Seattle I'll let you know lol


----------



## nel3

he may not be a petsmart dragon but he is an AB dragon instead. the pic is from the 1st day i got him and more green shine is on his body. the areas under his gills and base of his body are decently scaled. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nelliel25g001.jpg/

im pretty sure hes a dragon that has yet to get his scales sufficiently dark. am i right that hes a dragon?

i've read that dragons can get their eyes colored also. can it blind a betta? mine has some just under the eyes.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I went in to look for a coppery HM...But I saw this little guy, so I got him instead.



















I haven't named him yet.


----------



## hmckin20

GORGEOUS FISH.

that is all.


----------



## Sweeda88

The guy in my avatar is my Petsmart Dragon. He's so light you can hardly tell, but he DOES have dragon scales. At least on his head. lol


----------



## ilovebunnies

Wait wait wait... I haven't been on the forums for a few months, but did Petsmart really start selling dragons?!

Ohmygodohmygodohmygod I NEED to go


----------



## Alethia

oh, so many pretty boys. My petsmarts have dragons, but I haven't seen any coppery boys yet. so pretty
this is my dragon. I don't know what color he really is though.


----------



## hmckin20

uh yes  GO GO GO

i had to refuse a gorgeous pale flesh colored with ruby red fins dragon today. i got a sick halfmoon instead.


----------



## GreenTea

This adorable little guy, going to try to breed him for the purple!


----------



## blueridge

Went to Petsmart cause I had to take my room mate there since one of her glass tanks broke on her and while there we had to look at the fish. Remembering I had an extra tank I decided that I wanted another betta so my one guy, Lennox, could have a buddy. Way in the back of the dragonscale ones was this little purple guy. I couldn't say no to his teal lip stick so I brought him home. He's a little bit smaller than Lennox is. His name is Clint and even though it doesn't quit show his purple its about the color of the plant in the background. Here he is...


----------



## rockin3

Just checking in! Anyone having health issues with their new betta? I just had to post in the forum about mine. Curious if anyone else is experiencing similar problems...


----------



## betta guerrero

this are my petsmart dragons :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, they're beautiful!!! 
I haven't had any problems with my Petsmart fish, dragons or othgerwise.


----------

